#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  Software for analysis of structures' strength and stability

## Sainbayar

what is the best or popular software for analysis of structures' strength and stability. And pls tell me softwares that civil engineers must know.





  Similar Threads: Power System Analysis and Stability Strength of Materials and Structures by John Case Free Download Transient Stability   power system analysis free lecture notes Stability analysis of dams Transient stability analysis of a multimachine power system pdf notes free download

----------


## kamaxirav

Structutal software is normally used for the analysis of structure.Structural engineers are continually being asked to do more, in less time, and using a disconnected workflow eats into profits quickly. Integrating analysis, design, documentation and detailing increases productivity and is critical for business growth. I know two sites but i am not sure that these are best but you may visit these sites once and can check engineering-international.com/
www. structuralsoftware.net

----------


## amydecia

I think you have to read and you can find more about it on wikipedia @ en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Structural_analysis

----------


## NarenderRor

Section Builder is the best software for structure analysis..

----------


## bharathisspmech

i think use wikipedia.... :-)

----------


## jabarajkumar

archietectural books

----------


## NarenderRor

Autocad....should be complsry for every civil engg..

----------

